
Gates Derangement Syndrome - andrenth
https://quillette.com/2019/11/15/gates-derangement-syndrome/
======
brodouevencode
I can't speak highly enough of the Netflix documentary on Gates. While I have
problems with his business past (linux fans are obligated to say that :)),
what he's done with his fortune in eradicating malaria, cleaning up
water/sewage, etc. cannot be underscored and celebrated enough. And I daresay
that he's done it more effectively and efficiently than any government could
have.

